

NBC Universal claiming all IP for hackathon  - unhappyhacker
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_VpxRQ_seqJMGVzV1EzLXpiVWpfZ3RZb3lGZmhZZXNMeWxV/edit?pli=1
I was going to go to the Comcast NBCUniversal hackathon this weekend, but just got their IP terms which claim everything you do and could do with the hacks.  I am including the google doc link and the below.&lt;p&gt;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B_VpxRQ_seqJMGVzV1EzLXpiVWpfZ3RZb3lGZmhZZXNMeWxV&#x2F;edit?pli=1<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nbcumedialabs.com&#x2F;hackathon&#x2F;
======
unhappyhacker
I was going to go to this
[http://nbcumedialabs.com/hackathon/](http://nbcumedialabs.com/hackathon/) NBC
Universal Hackathon, but they sent this the day before it starts. It claims
all ideas and use with not only no guarantee of being paid to develop a hack
that is used, but also if you develop any idea further, they claim all
ownership.

